# Rare Spanish Goat Bloodline



## goatboy1973 (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## goatboy1973 (Oct 19, 2019)

This is "Amber" a DNA Certified Morefield Spanish doe. She is 3 years old and a great representative of a rare Spanish Goat bloodline, Morefield, named after their originators. We are very blessed to have stumbled upon this gal.


----------



## goatboy1973 (Oct 19, 2019)

The Morefield Spanish bloodline is famous for its luxurious cashmere coat it puts on in the Fall and naturally sheds in late Spring.


----------



## goatboy1973 (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## goatboy1973 (Oct 19, 2019)

This is "Snaggle", my other newest DNA Certified Morefield Spanish doe. Her and Amber both came from Ambush Farm in Ohio to our farm in Tennessee. Their rare genetics will help us build our line of Morefield as well as our general herd of Spanish Goats for years to come.


----------



## goatboy1973 (Oct 19, 2019)

Both of these Morefield Spanish does have wattles and for that matter every one of our goats from this bloodline have wattles except one. Wattles are certainly not uncommon in the Spanish breed of goat and they are not a sign of dairy genetics whatsoever...our main herdsire "Zag" is an extreme example of a naturally hyper-muscled maybe even considered double-muscled like certain breeds of beef cattle and he has wattles. Our other bloodlines of pure Spanish goats have wattles too...it is a 50/50 blend of wattles to no wattles. The wattles serve no purpose at all from everything I have read.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Oct 19, 2019)

very nice looking! We have two Nigies who have wattles(dam & daughter)


----------



## Baymule (Oct 19, 2019)

I am glad that you are doing your part to keep this rare breed of Spanish goats from extinction. Next you will have to collect the cashmere and sell it.


----------

